# My UV is coming Monday!!!**** Pictures of Monday thru Friday (done)



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Kawasaki mule was sold practically new in exchange for 18 months of horse boarding. (Unemployed). About 2 months after that, I got disability. (a regular check). So I bought another UV. It's basically a different brand of the same thing and has a good engine. I thought I could just do stuff with the wheelbarrow. But, I can't especially when I'm back to beautifying my yard. I need at least 300 feet of fencing to finish the back yard, and 4x4's to replace the rotted ones. Before that I want to drag the back with this iron chain spreader to get rid of the tall growth. 

Anyway, the new one comes Monday!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My attitude about Mules has turned negative. There isn't 20 hours on ours yet. 200 dollars later, a ton of frustration and find that a plastic bypass gyzmo failed. Now the thing doesn't want to shift. 

I know how nice they are for working on the property but dang it, they are not supposed to cause so many issues when they are so new.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know what you mean, Robin. I hope mine behaves itself. I'm just at the age where wheelbarrows are not working for me, LOL. I'll have to take my chances unfortunately.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Finally!!!! It's done.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

One more final picture


----------

